# Need Identification of Type of Dovetail Joints



## organic_smallhome (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the type of dovetail joints used in the drawers of an old drop-front desk I just purchased. I have done due diligence and have searched the internet high-and-low and cannot find an example of the smaller dovetails, especially. Can anyone help? Also, the wood on the drop-front appears to be a different type of wood from the drawer fronts and the sides. Any ideas of what types of woods these would be would be greatly appreciated, as well. I'm thinking of refinishing the desk at some point in the future, and need to know if I should be concerned about different porosity issues. Thanks very much in advance.:smile:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

halfblind and boxjoints/fingerjoints

as for the wood...hard to say. hickory or pecan or cotton wood? willow?


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

The desk looks to be an excellent candidate for refinishing. I do not think you will run into any problems because of the different woods. Most case goods use less expensive woods for drawer sides/backs and use the better quality stuff for the outside.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If this is a true antique with any value, think long and hard before you do ANY refinishing. Most of the old, valuable antiques loose value if refinished.

G


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Mics has the joints right,GeorgeC also has it VERY RIGHT. Before you do ANYTHING ELSE take it to an antiques dealer or appraiser. If it turns out to be low value then go ahead but get several appraisals, :}:}:} there MIGHT? be some shifty dealers out there who may try to "steal" it if it has real value.:whistling2:


----------



## organic_smallhome (Dec 14, 2008)

*Thanks, Everybody . . . .*

For the actual name of the joints (I thought the larger ones were called "dovetail," but couldn't figure out what the smaller, rougher ones were called). Thanks very much.

And for the comments about refinishing: This piece is from the early part of the 20th century, from a company in Ontario--E.O.Weber--but I don't think it's very valuable because it's not that old, and the sides and drawer fronts are of a different wood than the desk closure. It looks very strange to me, in fact. Almost as though the opening and the top were replaced at some point--although I have no idea what the wood species are.

Thanks again--very much appreciated.:smile:


----------

